# Yale Spring 2014 - Sunday, March 30



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 17, 2014)

http://union.cubingusa.com/yalespring2014/index.php

See you there!


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Mar 19, 2014)

YAY!...I'm coming...can't wait to go to a comp in what seems like so long...lol!


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 30, 2014)

Good luck guys, I probably should borrow someones pyraminx, mine is getting bad or is it just bad tensioning.  Its making me a bit agitated about nothing.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Apr 6, 2014)

[youtubehd]CXBoocJ7kHo[/youtubehd]

[youtubehd]Ta7IaMMQgj4[/youtubehd]


----------

